# turkey cannon



## smokezilla (Nov 23, 2010)

has any body smoked a turkey on a turkey cannon in a char griller smokin pro, just wondering how long it took, also this is my first smoked turkey and wondering if i should stop adding wood for smoke when turkey is at 160 degrees, i am using apple wood


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes usually you can stop adding chips or chunks after the bird hits 140*or so and it will be just fine. Some say that the bird will quit excepting the smokey flavor at that temp.


----------



## nwdave (Nov 24, 2010)

I use a turkey cannon all the time.  Can't speak to your smoker, but I put the turkey and cannon in a large foil pan to catch all the juices for the gravy.  The Cannon does an excellent job for my purposes.


----------



## smokezilla (Nov 24, 2010)

thanx you both, i forgot to tell you i am using a char griller smokin pro and a 14 pound turkey i was just wondering how fast the turkey cannon cooked, i heard it cooked in half the time


----------



## meateater (Nov 24, 2010)

I had to google this, I had no idea. It looks like a cool contraption, just what I need another toy.


----------



## jesuslovessmoke (Nov 24, 2010)

This is my first time using the Turkey Cannon too. I have a similar set up and I plan on cooking it for 20 minutes a pound at 250 degrees. I'm just going to monitor it and hope that I land the cooking time within an hour of eating time.


----------



## nwdave (Nov 24, 2010)

That part about cooking twice as fast?????? Never heard that and haven't experienced that rapid a cook.  I go by temp anyway.  Be sure to foil the breast and wings when they get to the color you want.  Otherwise, they will not look pretty for the presentation.   I've got a 12.4 lb turkey and I'm allowing 7 hours.  It's currently 14* with no wind but tomorrow could be a whole new ball game, and one we don't want to play in.  Don't forget, if the bird gets done early, foil double wrap whole bird and place in a cooler with towels wrapping the bird.  It'll be fine for a couple of hours, for sure.


----------



## socalq (Nov 7, 2012)

Reviving an old thread...

I used a Turkey Cannon yesterday on a 12.5 lb bird. The smoker temp was 275. After about 2.5 hours, the breast was 160-ish and the thigh 170-ish....at least that's what I thought. When I carved the bird after letting it rest for about 90 minutes, the wing and drumstick joints were bloody, and the thighs were a little mushy. (I'm going to run some tests today to see if my thermometer is reading correctly.)

For those of you who have used the Cannon, how long, per pound, did it take to cook your birds?

Thanks!


----------



## sqwib (Nov 7, 2012)

Here's what I have used in the past with great results.













camp-chef-keg-roaster-drunken-chickens-turkey.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Nov 7, 2012


----------



## linguica (Nov 7, 2012)

NWDave said:


> I use a turkey cannon all the time.  Can't speak to your smoker, but I put the turkey and cannon in a large foil pan to catch all the juices for the gravy.  The Cannon does an excellent job for my purposes.


When you use the turkey cannon, do you put anything into the "barrel" .......onions, citrus......c4?


----------



## socalq (Nov 7, 2012)

Linguica said:


> When you use the turkey cannon, do you put anything into the "barrel" .......onions, citrus......c4?


Yesterday I put apple juice into the barrel, along with some apple slices. No C-4...this time!


----------



## rllarson (Nov 19, 2012)

I have used a cannon about 3 years now it does take about half the time compared to the oven.

I also do indirect heat in the main camber, as i found out the hard way that charcoal does not get hot enough if you use the side chamber, wood is the only way to get the heat up enough when using the side chamber. but this could be because I have a cheap smoker but i like it.

I also use two piles of charcoal.

This year I am going to try and capture the dripings, and use a steam tray between the two piles of charcoal.

also use a digital thermometer in the thigh for temp , and even if it is done early does not hurt to much to leave it in there as long as the coals are mostly burned down. (finished about 2 hours early the first year.)


----------

